# Discovery Gardens



## nqtabroad (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello,

What are the Discovery Gardens all about. A google search made it look like some sort of compound. Is there security etc..?


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

nqtabroad said:


> Hello,
> 
> What are the Discovery Gardens all about. A google search made it look like some sort of compound. Is there security etc..?


Its definitely not a compound.
Disco Gardens is far from a lot of places in Dubai (except Ibn Battuta mall).
The build quality is slightly less than average but the units are cheap and generally come without kitchen equipment.
There are plenty of restaurants and services that deliver and provide service for the community.
If the price of the unit is "right" for you then I recommend it.
There are always people complaining about things in the community but since there are so many people living there it only makes sense that there are more than a fair amount being vocal.
Really, it's a decent place...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Each community retains its own distinctive character, capturing different elements of nature’s rich diversity. This development of spacious, multi-sized apartments offers residents a beautiful home set in exquisite surroundings - all reasonably priced to put your lifestyle dreams within reach.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

I love the place, its got its few niggles but what thing or place hasn't and over the past year or so its really comming into its own and turning into a vibrant little community with resturants, supermarkets, gyms, salons, pharmacy and even its own clinic. 

Having a mall with 21 screens a stones throw away is also a big plus. You even have your little auto shop on the other end at the Enoc gas station which itself is a community within a community. Metro station and bus stops every 100 mtrs or so, no shortage of cabs aswell.

Nice quite place where one can go a nice stroll. Evening time nowadays with the weather good you can see joggers and families taking walks and basically just chilling out and taking it all in. Best bang for the buck in my view. 

But if your overtly picky, constantly moan and groan and throw a hissy fit at a drop of a hat or have a preference to only live with certain "ethnicities" than this is not the place to be.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would suggest that you make sure the building you are signing into is not beside one of the buildings that have been bought/leased by a company to house labourers in it. Nothing better then walking outside and 40 bachelors are sitting in the grass staring at you. 

There are no gyms, no pools, and the tennis courts down here are chained and locked. Cars drive at 100km to 120km an hour beside the side road that alot of people run/walk on. 

The lawn care was not done for 5 months. It was done in Dec for the first time since July. We have pools of water all over, with 'sprinklers' from the broken water lines that they are not fixing. 

The trash situation comes and goes. There may be no issue for a month or two. Then something shall happen (they didnt get paid was my understanding the last two times) and the trash will pile up to the point that on the first floor, when you open the shoot, you can see the trash in the shoot. And it sits there for a week, two, sometimes more. 

And the bulid quality is not good. The ballast to my lights blow out over and over. The a/c vents allow smells from one apartment to the next. The build quality is better on the apartment buildings that are nearer the front, the older ones. As you go back, it gets worse. 

There is no parking issues, no security to tell you what you can and can not do, and there are lots of places that will deliver. And it is really cheap, and just getting cheaper and cheaper.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

I guess it just varies from spot to spot then. I can honestly say all of the "problems"listed above have never happened with me or even in a five block radius if not more ( DG blocks i.e one block of three building and a courtyard" )

No pools of water, Tennis and B.Ball courts are always open and people are always playing in them. There is no backing up of thrash what so ever. And even the spare dumpsters are never full. There is no smell in the apts of anykind and nothing keeps blowing up. Although My kitchen lights have given up the ghost because of some water dripping on to them, but to be fair I called maintance twice over the drippage and they could not find anything. I even climbed up to have a look myself and with murphys laws when they were there everything seemed to be order, but they did reseal whatever ducting and piping that was there and it has never happened again. Another point I would agree with is the "staff accomodations" but they are easy to spot with the big white busses and I believe there are only a few of 

I usually walk down all the way to the @ss end of DG to building 250 ish or something from where I live and also do not see any of these external problems like trash etc etc. There are some small patches where the sprinkler pipes are leaking and making a tiny pool, nothing worse than what we seen on the roads.

I'm glad there is no security because from previous experiences and of others, these rent a cops are totally useless and just create more problems than they solve if any at all. UAE in general is a pretty secure place and with DG if you ever venture outside after dark ( even daytime ) you will see regular police patrols, I've even seen them on many occasion from my window crusing through our parking lots. So all that is covered.

The gardens right across, nice but pricey. Marina across the road pricey, traffic and still a construction site in many places and with some huge problems in places just read the papers about owners associations, outstanding service fees, name and shame campaigns and many building real shoddy word. JLT on the other side, nice towers and apts, reasonably priced but a PITA navigate and nothing but a huge construction site, 0 land scaping just brown dirt and road diversions everywhere and the Lakes in the JLT are nothing but big pools of muddy brown water. 

So with in reasonable budget and vicinty DG is a very suitable place to call home.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree with desert dude. My friend has been living in discovery gardens for 8 months now in one of the buildings facing the al khail road side of the DG.

He was promised a pool view but all he got was a dried up pool view from the balcony. 

Other than that there are no major issues. Plenty of parking space and the freedom to walk around at any time.


----------



## trapeze44 (Feb 7, 2011)

oops


----------



## trapeze44 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all, I am considering a move to Dubai or Al Ain (job offer as a teacher), just me and my pre-teen girl, hubby staying at home for the moment. Lots of conflicting things on the web - I suppose everyone has their own view, fine, but confusing! Since you are all there and living it - any ideas or tips? If I get a choice of where to live, which places are good for the two of us? Any advice welcome PS it's absolutely freezing in Blighty tonight!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Al Ain is a nice little town, always enjoy my visits there. Think it would be a bit too small to live there though and it's inland, so no beach if that is important to you. It's not really a place where expats settle either (that's not to say there aren't any) so your girl may get settle better in a Dubai school.


----------

